# Classic Audi Quattro charity detail



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

This particular car was owned by the winner of a charity detail that was raffled in conjunction with my friends at the northern retro (tnr) on Facebook. A community for retro and classic fans of all marques. 
I had offered a heavy enhancement to the value of £750 to be raffled as they saw fit, to support their chosen charity.

I also want to take the time to thank member ( and close friend) matt1234. He spent his week off pulling me out the proverbial, being dragged up and down the country to work on various cars. I owe you buddy :thumb:

After the wheels were done and a careful ONR wash/decontamination the car was placed in the studio for plans to begin

2018-03-30_10-34-00 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Wiper arms were taken off as always on these old cars to allow thorough polishing

DSC_0003 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Sunroof was removed so we could take off the seal to again allow for thorough polishing

DSC_0005 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And then trims were cleaned with alcohol and various solvers to get rid of the years and years of dressings and dirt

DSC_0007 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0009 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0011 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Badges were removed

20180323_153126 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And to further clean up the back end we also removed the spoiler

20180323_153140 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

This will give you a good idea of what we were working with

20180322_104205 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Whilst Matty got on with removing the decals and stripes,

20180322_135502 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0083 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
20180322_173403 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

I got on with the intricate bits

DSC_0040 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0041 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Natural 50/50 in tight, the way we like it

DSC_0080 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Then I cut round the handles

DSC_0045 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0048 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0095 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0096 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Whilst Matty got on with the bonnet and large areas

DSC_0013 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0019 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

I got on with the sunroof and roof

2018-03-30_10-38-22 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0036 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
2018-03-30_10-37-24 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Few more work around shots

DSC_0084 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0086 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0097 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

20180322_173514 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
20180322_174428 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

We even tidied up the rear tinted lights and coupe inlay

20180323_175454 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
20180323_180640 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After all the heavy work was done, the car received a further onr clean down to get rid of dust etc, and was then refined. 
After a wipe down we then reinstalled stripes and decals, rebuilt the car and applied a coat of ODK Revere. 
Interior was done and the finer details taken care of, ready for her to be picked up on the first tnr meet of the year, hosted by yours truly! Please enjoy some finished shots

IMG-20180330-WA0002 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

20180325_084033 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

20180325_084023 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

IMG-20180330-WA0004 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

IMG-20180330-WA0003 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

20180325_084056 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

20180325_084102 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Once again, thanks to member matt1234. There are very few people with a similar work ethic to me, and even more rare it is to find someone who will give up time for free to do good in the world. I am truly truly grateful


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice work.

Must say that they really disappoint me as a car, when I went out in one about 10 years ago they were just 'blah'.

As for the Lotus Elite 501, they really haven't aged well. A truely ugly car. My Dad had one when I was in infant school - XCE 656T and I thought it was amazing at the time. :lol: Really ugly car. His had a V8, LSD and Spyder chassis.


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

A fine looking beast following your excellent work: I always wanted one of these when I was a teenager!


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

I would have loved to see the owners face when he saw how good the transformation was


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Stunning transformation as always .. beautiful modern classic !


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Nicely done, just wish i knew about detailing when i had mine in the 90’s.

Well done matt1234 too for going well above and beyond, restores your faith in peoples ability to do good just because they can. Bravo sir.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

No doubt another happy customer through all your hard work Matt


----------



## KRM (Jan 7, 2017)

Awesome job guys:thumb:
How was the condition of the interior?


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Stunning work and such a generous thing to do


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's an excellent result! Well done to both of you.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice piece of work, not an Audi fan, but these where something else.
The noise, the capabilities, and yes I know there are now cars who are probably 10x better, but they never hat the impact the Quattro had.
A true symbol of it’s time, and you have certainly done it justice.
I do like the Lotus, it’s a fantastic colour and another jewel from its era. 

Top job and very generous to give that as a charity donation :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice indeed - has responded very well to all your hard work and looks amazing now.

Bet the owner was overjoyed with the results


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work!

Cracking motor too :thumb:


----------



## andys320 (May 3, 2011)

Lovely work on a fantastic car.

Have to say I love the lotus too, is it not an Eclat?


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

andys320 said:


> Lovely work on a fantastic car.
> 
> Have to say I love the lotus too, is it not an Eclat?


You're right.

The rear side windows would be wrong for an Elite!


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

lovely


----------



## sydscupper (Mar 12, 2014)

Lucky owner and great job by both of you.

I had one of the first 20 in the UK, awsome machine. 

All I can say to anyone who thinks they are 'blah', is you need a larger pair of space hoppers and more than a little talent to drive them quick :driver:


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

As usual a fantastic job achieved through talent and hard work. You do get to work on some truly epic cars....


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Me and Matt had a great time detailing cars all week. It’s was truly enjoyable. Anytime you need any help buddy you know where I am mate.

By the way trust you to get a photo of me with the pink heat gun which looks like a sex toy.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great work as usual and great pictures, well done both.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

:thumb:nice


----------



## slacky (Jan 28, 2009)

Excellent , it looks amazing 👍

Both cars are far more pleasing to the eye than all the ‘blah’ new stuff...


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

_*SUPERB*_ turnaround:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Great work. Still love the shape of these old Audi’s.....


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Love your work as usual. Lovely finish on a nice classic. I bet the owner was over the moon.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Brilliant work by you both in a good cause, well done
todds


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Well done to you both a fantastic turn around


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

KRM said:


> Awesome job guys:thumb:
> How was the condition of the interior?


Surprisingly good actually. Dash fully working and leather in great condition


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Sadly I'm old enough to remember these motors being launched, I think the thing that really ages them are the window seals, imagine if you could glue them in like a modern car. Epic effort matey, bet it was a tiring but rewarding job.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice Job


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

I don't know if those are stone stone chips after machine Polishing


----------



## NelsonS (Apr 8, 2012)

Love these Quattro's, great job chaps!


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Lovely job on a gorgeous retro car.

The raffle winner must have been incredibly pleased!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I know this thread is 16 months old, but that's honestly a fantastic thing to do. Well done guys, absolutely incredible work on one of my all-time favourite cars. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

